# New HVAC unit



## liger (Nov 11, 2005)

Our AC unit was there when we moved in 8 years ago and broke last week. It's cooled down so we aren't using the air so I have a little time to do some shopping. 

I am looking for some suggestions on which brand I should go with it. I believe we have a Lennox right now


----------



## rabadger (Nov 12, 2005)

You should have gotten more than just 8 years out of the A/C.  Has the service company explained why if failed and how to avoid it?


----------



## liger (Nov 12, 2005)

No it's really old. It was there when we moved in 8 years ago. I'm guessing it's 15+ years old.


----------



## rabadger (Nov 12, 2005)

A lot of it depends on  the contractor.  You can purchase a gold plated model but if not sized and installed correctly you could run into problems with any brand.


----------



## liger (Nov 12, 2005)

So all the major brands really have no difference? I shouldn't seek out a specific brand?


----------



## rabadger (Nov 12, 2005)

Sorry, With the business i'm involved with I make it a point not to take sides by recommending brand names.

I know Rheem dealers that are better than some of the  Carrier dealers.  I know carrier dealers that will out perform some Lennox and Trane dealers. I know Trane dealers that do a great job.  Most dealers will carry more than one brand of equipment.  A lot depends on the quality of installation, proper sizing of the equipment, and air distribution system.


----------



## Stretch (Nov 19, 2005)

I am a Lennox and Trane and Carrier dealer.  As previously posted, The quality of the installation has a lot to do with the efficiency and comfort that you get.  I deal with those three brands because in my area (Oceanfront) they last the longest.  The salt air is very hard on all equipment, those hold up better than the rest around here.  

I have found that buying cheap units does not help my image.  Rheem/Ruud and York are also good.

Your contractor should do a load calculation to determine the proper size for your house.  That involves measuring the area of all windows, walls, doors, ceiling and floors.  The insulation levels of all must be checked.  Then those figures are run through a computer to determine the proper size.  
If the contractor is just measuring the floor area, he is not doing it right.

The contractor should also measure the air flow to see if the existing ducts are adequate.  That means using a capture hood or velocity meter to measure all the grilles.  Using the hand (handometer) does NOT qualify.

Any dealer that does those things knows how to do a good installation.  Any contractor that skips those steps should be avoided.


Good Luck

Stretch


----------



## margy (Jan 3, 2006)

Where would you find the cost of a part for a York heatpump 4 ton   I have the model and serial #'s.


----------



## Total Home Care (Mar 28, 2006)

I will get neg. feedback for saying this but,,,,,,,,,here i go......
Goodman units have came along way in the past few years,,,,just over 20 years ago when i got into hvac their were many mfg. co's out their ,,,,now you can count them on one hand.....I find parts from the same mfg in most units with exception of trane...LOL ...But although im a trane dealer...goodman has good warrantys and if you ever need a part you most likely can get anyone who is in the business to get it and install it....goodman units are priced lower than most....but think in terms of name brand clothing...why pay 2 times the amount for a name tag no one is ever going to see....just a thought,,,,,,BUT it doesnt matter what kind of unit you buy if you dont have it installed RIGHT it wont matter what you baught...find a company who sells service.......OK im done LOOL


----------

